# Which Tower to chose in Dubai Marina



## Spike79 (Sep 12, 2013)

Hello fellow expats!

Really a great forum you have here. 

I am relocating to Dubai in the end the year and have decided that I want to live in Dubai Marina.

I have also decided that I want to live in either Ocean Heights, Princess Tower, The Torch or Infinity Tower,

Is there anybody here who can give me any recommendation on which Tower I should chose? I see a lot of construction work going on in the whole area.

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## persianfromtexas (Sep 23, 2012)

I live in that same cluster as the towers that you mentioned, and it's a great area however they began some serious construction last year that has made me regret moving there... The construction will not be finished until end of next year. The area has become a disaster zone. I would instead look at the areas around marina mall some nice buildings there but no ocean view...


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Spike is there a reason you want to live in an expat ghetto on the edge of town?

fair enough if there is but don't discount more "cosmopolitan" parts of town

The Marina is very overpriced to say it is at the @rse end of everywhere you'd want to go (except Abu Dhabi naturally) and you pay tourist 5* hotel prices for many things.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

We live EXTREMELY close, but in a different building. It's just on the junction, has fab facilities, friendly staff, pet-friendly and takes 30 seconds to get to SZR. I wonder why you chose those 4 when there are many others available.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

I would suggest you wait till you get here and have a look at some options. Avoid The Palm , for sure.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

StewartC said:


> I would suggest you wait till you get here and have a look at some options. Avoid The Palm , for sure.


Agreed. The Palm is dire. Honestly I would rather live in Interntional City than the Shoreline. Horrendous place.


----------



## Spike79 (Sep 12, 2013)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> Spike is there a reason you want to live in an expat ghetto on the edge of town?
> 
> fair enough if there is but don't discount more "cosmopolitan" parts of town
> 
> The Marina is very overpriced to say it is at the @rse end of everywhere you'd want to go (except Abu Dhabi naturally) and you pay tourist 5* hotel prices for many things.


My work place is in Jebel Ali and it only takes me 15 min drving from the Marina. I have stayed in the Marina before and like the area with the promonade/walk and everything. I will be moving there on my own, so I rekon that it would be a good place to get an apartment, but if you have any other recommendations, then I would be happy to hear about it. Don't really know the other areas of the city that much.


----------



## Spike79 (Sep 12, 2013)

IzzyBella said:


> We live EXTREMELY close, but in a different building. It's just on the junction, has fab facilities, friendly staff, pet-friendly and takes 30 seconds to get to SZR. I wonder why you chose those 4 when there are many others available.


I have been looking around on Dubizzle and there are for sure plenty of other towers, but also a big variation in quality from what I have seen. The buildings I mention seem to be some of the towers of high standard, but you are right, I should keep my options open. I have been told to stay away from JBR due to the traffic.


----------



## GumGardner (Aug 24, 2013)

It's so hard to chose especially when you don't really know the area. I've heard the traffic is awful for Disco city, marina, jlt, jbr.... which wipes out the whole area... and I'll be working right in the middle. 
If I get the apartment I want its 1km walk, in the tunnel thing too, so hopefully do-able.... 

*shrugs*


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

If you choose a building at the South end of the Marina, ie from RakBank/zumurund tower and south of there, you will have very few traffic issues.


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

I live in ocean heights and like it. They have finally opened up the entrance to the road that leads directly to interchange 5. So for the most part the construction doesn't affect access anymore. 

Of course this will no doubt change tomorrow. 

On the upside, the tram will be wonderful for something or other. I haven't actually met anyone who plans on actually using it as transportation but I am sure it will be an impressive boondoggle to the Expo 2020 committee which is The Main Point of Everything.


----------



## ajhutch (Aug 14, 2013)

My company is doing the tram line and the projections are good for it. It's going to link up a lot more area's with good, reliable public transport and will meet the metro line too.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Spike79 said:


> My work place is in Jebel Ali and it only takes me 15 min drving from the Marina. I have stayed in the Marina before and like the area with the promonade/walk and everything. I will be moving there on my own, so I rekon that it would be a good place to get an apartment, but if you have any other recommendations, then I would be happy to hear about it. Don't really know the other areas of the city that much.


I live in the Torch and also work in Jebel Ali, the construction stinks but frankly not that bad and if I get upset at construction where in the heck can I live in Dubai and not have any? Karama?


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

StewartC said:


> I would suggest you wait till you get here and have a look at some options. Avoid The Palm , for sure.


I like the Palm, looking at staying there another year!


----------

